
CeramicSpeed’s chainless drivetrain now claims to be the most aero too - jacque_lucque
https://www.bikeradar.com/news/ceramicspeed-driven-most-aero-drivetrain/
======
jacque_lucque
A working prototype of the CeramicSpeed chainless drivetrain that featured on
here a few weeks ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20713358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20713358))
has been fitted to a Specialized Venge.

It is now claimed to also be the world's most aerodynamic drivetrain, and a
working shifting mechanism is in the works.

~~~
mtmail
In-transparent bit.ly shortened link goes to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20713358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20713358)
(only a few characters longer)

~~~
jacque_lucque
I have updated the comment to reflect this, cheers (:

